# Wall of Eyes



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's a prop I did for The Haunting Experience on Highway 61 last season. I still like it but I'm about to beef it up a bit. Too many fingers poking the eyes weakened the springs. Live and learn.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice effect!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know! Why do people think they need to touch everything? And not only do the parents not stop the kids, but half of the time they are doing the poking too. I love your wall. I've not seen anything like it. I can imagine how much work you must have put into it. Bravo!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Eye love it, great job!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you! The funny thing, it was probably more adults touching it than kids. I have it hanging in a hallway at grown-up eye level.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great idea and the "wall" finish looks effective as well!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love the concept and movement. Nice job!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job! I just happen to have a bag full of eyes that would work perfectly!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks! I should really give Allen Hopps some credit here, too. The "skin" was done using his garbage bag/heat gun method, which freaking rocks by the way! It makes a lot of things I would have done with latex a lot easier. I did a giant 10 foot long plant tentacle out of chicken wire and garbage bags and the money I would have spent on latex to do the same thing would have been crazy. Plus, the mess it saves you from is priceless.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Too creepy for words, love it!!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I so love this idea. I was thinking about an alien wall for my haunt and now I know exactly how I am going to do my walls.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

An alien version would be sweet! I'd love to see it when you're done.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is really cool! I haven't seen that before. Original and creepy!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Your design and mechanics are very impressive! A real eye opener.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Very impressive . Thanks for the inspiration .


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you again, everyone! It means a lot.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great idea! That is really amazing.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Doc Doom said:


> Great job! I just happen to have a bag full of eyes that would work perfectly!


Where else in this world can you publicly say "I just happen to have a bag full of eyes" and no one thinks you're strange and we get a wee bit jealous!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creeepy! and unique! Love it!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I would like to do something similar- thanks for sharing the mech behind the movement- it looks great!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool looking effect.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is really creepy! Very well done!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

That's really quite cool. I know of a few places where that would really work...just not at my own display. But still quite cool.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm loving that....!


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a very inspiring build. thanks for sharing.
Greg


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks again! I would recommend to anyone thinking of trying this, to maybe find a couple beefier motors. The goose decoy motors work well enough, but it does put unnecessary strain on them and as a result they can be noisy. Also, for my issue with people poking the eyes and stretching the springs, I'm going to replace them with rubber. I'm hoping that will also give a more fluid movement.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Very very cool!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

:O wow I seen a doctor who episode that had a wall of eyes, you should check that out its an awesome episode


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Great idea. I shall bookmark posthaste and forthwith.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

very nice!!

DC - don't forget - toot sweet


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

dead hawk said:


> :O wow I seen a doctor who episode that had a wall of eyes, you should check that out its an awesome episode


 Lol! I think that was the episode ' The Almost People'. My wife and I were watching it on Netflix a while back and she said, "Hey! That looks like your eye wall." Thanks DC and Onewish! Much appreciated.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

love it !!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

This is very cool and I love the effect. I'm a big fan of eyeballs in a haunt as you can tell by my monsters.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a fabulous idea~ it is SO cool,, and creepy, !


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks folks! And Laurie, I'll have to check out your monsters. I haven't been hanging around here too long.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I would like to see a tutorial on this one.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Missed this back in January, this is cool. I like the set up in back, cool to see how it works. Bet that was some serious work getting that right, but the satisfaction when you do can't be beat.


----------



## WickedBanshee (Sep 9, 2013)

You should add teeth eyelids...maybe they'll think twice about poking them , or add some kind of fake shock/sound sensor that screams out in angry pain. lol
Very cool "eye walls" I mean balls.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with everyone, this is creepy, gross AND cool at the same time. I'm a fan of eyeballs too!


----------



## Halloweenhauntuk (Sep 10, 2013)

This is so cool, an of course, CREEPY! well done


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh I like this, nice and creepy


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Loved how you made them move! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very creepy, I like it.


----------

